# Mirage BPS-150



## framos917 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have an old bps-150 and it has been a great subwoofer. Recently it started doing the following. It would start up and the power light would go from red to green, after a few minutes of use, power light went from green to red and quit working. If I power down and up it does the same thing. I have checked connections, from a harmon kardon avr 300 sub-woofer preout to BPS 150 Low level input L&R. The nearest Mirage authoriized dealer is over 200 miles away. Any ideas on what I need to look into? This is old enough I am willing to do work myself.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get this figured out yet?


----------



## framos917 (Feb 18, 2012)

No, not yet. I did take off the back panel, only the part where the controls and circuit board are at. I took out fuse and will replace just to see what happens. I spoke to authorized dealer (200 miles away) and he said I could mail in ciruit board only and they could look at and determine estimates. I would like to do more on my own or at least have more information. I do not quite know whether I want to go thru the mailing and waiting exercise just to find out I could have used the $ to go toward a new SUB. it is 12 years old, and it has been good. maybe it is time for it to RIP.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Or you could replace just the amp ......

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-750

but I like your idea best and just put all $$ into a brand new sub and let the old sub RIP raying:

If your a DIY'er like me, buy the parts from PE and build your own :T


----------



## framos917 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think I would like to get into DIY for speakers. Pardon my ignorance here as I have not put speakers together before just PC's as a hobby. However do I just take the Bash 300 watt amp and just replace the whole board I took off the back of the Mirage BPS-150?


----------

